# T5000 Consisting?



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I have both of my units working with the A/W, UP 723 and Rio G 3001.
I got them into consist once, but can not do it again!
I'm pretty sure I'm following the instruction right but can't get them
to consist. Any thoughts on what I might be doing wrong?

Thanks
Don


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Don,
What does it show on the display when you push the consist button? Good place to start.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul, 

I think I have it figured out. I haven't used it much with the cold and snow. By the time it warms up I'll forget again. 

Thanks 
Don


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Don, 
It works really well. I like the feature that allows you to reverse the consist.


----------

